# Shortage on bags walkway salt???



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

What is everyone being told??

I have been trying to get a semi for weeks..

Anyone have a line? I'm in Ohio


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

Was told same thing this week. Rail car got held up or something where we go. said it could be a few weeks before they get more. Supply and demand at its best.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Got a truckload yesterday and paid a premium. EVERYONE is out for a long time. Said municipalities have spoken for everything. Even though I paid out the nose I was glad to get a load.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

We just got a partial load (9 pallets). Said that might be all for a while


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

I had to take 36 pallets. I wasn't worried though because something tells me there will be a lot of people in need by the middle of February. There's no end in sight to the weather pattern we are in.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Slight shortage on bulk salt and a big time shortage of clearlane here. 

Bags were doing good on.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

North of the border there is a waiting time of a week or two as well. Friend of mine started to bag his own as he has a bagging machine for soil and mulches. Did 900 bags in one day with 3 guys.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Raymond S.;1729341 said:


> I had to take 36 pallets. I wasn't worried though because something tells me there will be a lot of people in need by the middle of February. There's no end in sight to the weather pattern we are in.


They still holding? Is there any left?


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Is it easier to get bulk sidewalk salt??

About to throwing rock salt on the walks


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

I can send you a PM with their contact info if you'd like to check. It's trucked from Michigan so I suppose they might be able to get it down to Columbus.


----------



## melt all (Oct 30, 2013)

We have Bulk Super Sacks available. 1 ton sacks with schute on bottom. Bulk Rock Salt and Blended Salt (-20F).
Call Joe Kelly for pricing - 610-497-9390.


----------



## chachi1984 (Feb 10, 2012)

bag white rock salt is limited around here, but you can find treated bag salt

I just put treated bulk salt in my boxes for the sidewalks.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

There is a definite shortage of ice melting chemicals here, everything from rock salt to mag/calcium chloride, and all mixtures and formulations in between.


----------



## CleanCutL&S (Dec 19, 2013)

I would stay away from "melt all" he seems very flaky and unreliable.


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

THe problem is, We're using the product just as fast as its being put into bags and shipped.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

BigBoyPlowin;1730116 said:


> THe problem is, We're using the product just as fast as its being put into bags and shipped.


This, it isn't a problem with material production, its an issue with shipping/transportation. They do not have enough trucks to keep up with hauling the stuff.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

DeVries;1729442 said:


> North of the border there is a waiting time of a week or two as well. Friend of mine started to bag his own as he has a bagging machine for soil and mulches. Did 900 bags in one day with 3 guys.


That's great, except we can't get bulk for much longer here... with my skidsteer down and crap weather I can't even stockpile a few tons myself...


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Everybody around here was and is out So I found some down south where hasn't been any snow I bought 5 pallets pretty cheap A friend said he could haul it back since he didn't have anything haul back Only have 2 pallets left and my wholesale guy is still out about time get on the phone look for some more


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

The problem isn't in the trucking it's the fact that the mills aren't bagging. They're unloading it all to municipalities amd larger outfits that have enormous preseason orders. I currently have 35 pallets. If someone is close to IN/MI border I could hook you up with 5 pallets if needed.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Same thing here in new york. I got lucky today because i went to get salt and he told me they're running out so i figured id buy plenty to get through, as i'm loading up someone called and bought the rest of what they had. they wont get another truck load for at least a week.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Raymond S.;1729522 said:


> I can send you a PM with their contact info if you'd like to check. It's trucked from Michigan so I suppose they might be able to get it down to Columbus.


Please do..


----------



## Golden Boy (Mar 15, 2007)

Flawless- where do you normally get your salt from?


----------



## bah1491 (Nov 6, 2009)

Just got 5 skids of ice melt for our walks today. Actually got them from TRU GREEN. Only place I could find that was not trying to get $10.00 per bag for their last five skids.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

bah1491;1732841 said:


> Just got 5 skids of ice melt for our walks today. Actually got them from TRU GREEN. Only place I could find that was not trying to get $10.00 per bag for their last five skids.


How much do you normally pay?


----------



## bah1491 (Nov 6, 2009)

We normally pay $7.00 a bag for blended products. We don't buy any bagged salt, but bulk we usually pay $80.00 / ton delivered.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

I pay anywhere from 7-11 depending on what we use


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

I was lucky enough to get a pallet today, the company told me the whole east coast is short on salt. not good..


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Wish I had your prices... paying $15+tax each for 50lb ice melters and $108+tax for a yard of bulk picked up.... warned it may go up as supply dwindles.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Golden Boy;1732790 said:


> Flawless- where do you normally get your salt from?


American Rock Salt... Pile in Columbus


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

By the semi, $5.50 bag, last semi was $6.50 Blended.. 19 skids


----------



## melt all (Oct 30, 2013)

Hey CLEAN CUT.....we are not flakey and more than reliable so keep you're comments to yourself.
We are having a hard time getting back to people because as always we have product and supplying much of the nation and getting call after call. We have gotten some complaints about our response time on this site however we can't spend all day doing replies here which is why we say call us instead-people don't call then attack us here. Since you have all the supply you need no need to call us so please don't we won't sell you -Everyone else feel free-WE HAVE BULK AND SUPER SACKS OF BLENDS!
I would stay away from CLEAN CUT -seems like a know it all jerk!


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

derekbroerse;1733915 said:


> Wish I had your prices... paying $15+tax each for 50lb ice melters and $108+tax for a yard of bulk picked up.... warned it may go up as supply dwindles.


$108? How many tons are you figuring are in a yard?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

JimMarshall;1736601 said:


> $108? How many tons are you figuring are in a yard?


It's pretty close to 2200 lbs at most places. If you can buy direct most people pay in the low 70's for a tonne of salt which is 2200 lbs delivered. Most salt yards sell from between 90 and 110 so they're doing quite well on it of they can sell enough.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

JD Dave;1736646 said:


> It's pretty close to 2200 lbs at most places. If you can buy direct most people pay in the low 70's for a tonne of salt which is 2200 lbs delivered. Most salt yards sell from between 90 and 110 so they're doing quite well on it of they can sell enough.


Yet I get jumped on for saying $165 a ton is riducolous.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Whiffyspark;1736659 said:


> Yet I get jumped on for saying $165 a ton is riducolous.


That's in a normal year. We can't get salt now so either pay up and look after your contracts or you say screw it. There is a shortage no matter what you think and I did say $163 picked up was gouging. $110 delivered isn't that bad if you need it.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

I pay in the mid $60s a ton delivered.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

JimMarshall;1737239 said:


> I pay in the mid $60s a ton delivered.


Our ton is 10% bigger then yours so were basically at the exact same price. Well that was until everything became in short supply.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

JD Dave;1737264 said:


> Our ton is 10% bigger then yours so were basically at the exact same price. Well that was until everything became in short supply.


Which I still don't understand. A ton should be a ton wherever you go.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Metric system


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

JimMarshall;1737874 said:


> Which I still don't understand. A ton should be a ton wherever you go.


It's not our fault the US had to be different from the rest of the world


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

SHAWZER;1737890 said:


> Metric system


In my mind, a ton is a unit of lbs. I guess because I never knew that 1k kg was called a ton too.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Pretty much the entire world has gone to metric, because everything is a multiple of 10 and makes sense...


----------

